# Very difficult birth...goat now shaking and baahhing



## chickylou (May 9, 2010)

Anyone, if you can give some counsel. 

My goat had a horrible and traumatic birth. She is now shaking. She expelled the placenta, but she is baahhing and won't move and she wants comfort. 

Is there something I can do for her?

I had to manually adjust a goat inside of her and it was dead, but not coming out. Is there any idea what she is going through?

She has rejected the babies...but who can blame her after such trauma.

Help??


----------



## freemotion (May 9, 2010)

I keep reading and re-reading your post and hoping someone with experience will come onto the forum....things are slow here on holidays.  All I have for you is a  and to bump this up.

Can you get the vet on the phone?  When I had my trauma on Tuesday, I called every person I could get a number for that had goats....two.  It is just after 10 PM on the East Coast....not too late to call a stranger in a dire emergency, especially if you can't roust a vet.

Meanwhile, B vitamins and go snuggle your doe.  Sometimes all you can do is hold them.  Offer some warm water, maybe with a bit of molasses in it.  Is she bleeding from her hoohoo?  If not, relax a bit.  If so, and if it is bright red and not mixed with goo, call a vet.  

When my doe had her hard delivery, she was weak and lethargic for several days.  She is just now showing a bit of energy, and it is five days later....and still not back to her old self.  Hardly.  She is getting lots of snuggles and treats, even though she is usually a pain it the patootie.

Hopefully your doe is just weak and needs to recover.  Get her as comfortable as you know how and keep this thread bumped up.  So no need to reply to me for an while so you can bump it up by replying.


----------



## FarmerDenise (May 10, 2010)

Hope your doe is doing better.


----------



## glenolam (May 10, 2010)

How many kids did she have total?  Is she a FF?  Are you able to milk her to get colostrum to the remaining kids (assuming there are some)?

I agree with Free, B complex or vitamins, Probios to get her rumen going again, if you can get some Banamine would help lessen the pain, although I have read you can also give Aspirin or Ibuprofen as a 2nd choice until you get some good stuff from a vet.  Pen-G would be good to give her in case she's got an infection somewhere.  It might be that when you rotated the dead kid something tore in the uterus.

Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in soon....

ETA: I just read your post about the two remaining kids, so please disregard the question about the total # kids and colostrum.  She might just be too tired to bond with the two remaining kids.  Make sure you are milking her if you can - lots of love too....


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2010)

There are some things that cannot be diagnosed over the internet.  She may have a tear in the uterus, she may just be really sore (goats don't handle pain well).

I would NutriDrench, B Complex, and give a dose of Banamine.  Then, I would find a vet.

So sorry for the bad experience.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 10, 2010)

Is she doing any better? That sounds like what I went through with mine in March. I had to milk out some colostrum and also held the surviving kids to her teats while she laid there. 

I hope she feels better!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (May 10, 2010)

also checking on you... hoping things turned out ok


----------



## FarmerDenise (May 10, 2010)

Just checking and hoping everything is ok.


----------



## chickylou (May 11, 2010)

THANK YOU! All for your encouragement and your advice. 

Buttercup is recuperating well. I'm just soooo new at all of this. I had to manually go into her womb and help remove a dead baby. I had the vet on the phone guiding me in all of this and it was agonizing for her and me as I knew I was causing that much more pain. 

She didn't want to have anything to do with her babies and I figured the poor thing was just getting over trauma. I guess it was true. 

After 4 hours or so she started bleating and bleating. I thought...Oh NO! She's going to die on me. But I immediately brought down her babies which she didn't care for at first and she started licking and loving them. She totally accepted them and the buck nursed well and is doing great.

The female just couldn't figure out the teat thing and was losing weight rapidly so be have bottle fed her. I milk her and give her what comes from Mama. 

We call her baby Bo Peep because she follows us around the house. We take her in three times a day and feed her and then ship her back out to Mama and that seems to be working. 

WHEW! 

What a stressful weekend.


----------



## glenolam (May 11, 2010)

I'm glad to hear everything is working out! Now hopefully comes the fun part where you get to watch these kids grow and be kids!

I just watched mine play on their toys last night and one 5wk old jumped off a 3 1/2 ft high stump in such an acrobatic way...I'm thinking I'm going to bring the video camera out next time!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (May 11, 2010)

WHEW! is right!!!

wow glad everything turned out.. bo peep is the cutest name ever. glad that buttercup is getting her feet under her. 

i think we were all impressed that you did what you had to... great work!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 11, 2010)

So glad to bear that they are all doing well!

I wonder if it's possible to get a bottle baby back on the dam?  I had always heard not but I have two bottle babies I purchased and one of them is always trying to nurse my does. He definitely knows the bottle too -- if he finds it on the ground he kneels down and crawls after it as his sucking pushes it along. But he would nurse a doe too. I don't know if that's common or what but I was just thinking it would be nice if it worked out that you could get Bo Peep back on mom.  

Congrats on the kids, and on doing what needed to be done.


----------

